# Lump at CD+T injection site?



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I could use a bit of advice from you.

One of my 6 week old kids has a lump at the CD+T injection site from the shot 2 weeks ago. I gave the shot subcutaneously just behind the front leg.
I heard a lump may form, so I'm not too alarmed, but......

Did I do something wrong?
What can I do better next time?
Will The lump go away over time?

Thanks Clint


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

I give my CD-T shot IM with a 1/2 inch needle in the thick part of the lower neck. This is where I was trained to give it by a respected breeder to prevent what you have experienced.
I had what you have described happen to me on a weaner pig I bought that was given a shot sub-q. It developed into a large, hard puss pocket, which eventually popped on its own.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

THere's some things you can do to prevent these lumps. FIrst of all, clean off the top of your bottle with an alcohol pad. It's probably been sitting long enough to pick up cooties on the top of the bottle. These can cause an infection in the skin.
Second, make sure you are clear through the layers of skin and that you are putting it in either the muscle or between the skin and the muscle, and not in between the layers of skin, which will lead to it sitting there longer before it is absorbed.
Third, if you use a smaller gauge needle such as a 26 gauge, squeeze the liquid in more slowly. There's been research done that shows that the pressure from the liquid being fired through a smaller bore needle can cause tissue inflammation and swelling, leading to abscessing. A 20 or 22 gauge needle is preferable.


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

One of my two boys ended up with a small injection site lump early this month when the Vet gave their yearly shot. Six months ago the other one had an injection site lump.... but not this time. I asked my Vet and he just sort of shrugged. He said sometimes it's a reaction to the vaccine, and sometimes the shot is a bit off and instead of going just under the layer of skin between muscle/skin it gets a bit off too deep or too shallow. Both times the bump slowly went away... I think that the squirming around caused the Vet to miss his mark a bit. I'd never seen a Vet "one hand" a sub-Q injection before. :shock: 

He read that one should rub the injection site afterwards to distribute/disburse the vaccine a little to help prevent a vaccine reaction.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We only give them IM ( Inter-Muscular) now. Lumps are red flags to many buyers and explaining them away still gets you a lot of skeptical looks. Most long time goat owners know its not a big deal but we just decided not to deal with it when an IM doesn't leave any trace. I always give it in the rear leg. Seems to be less painful.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

giving the shot in the neck is your best bet to prevent lumps


I still give mine behind the elbow.. it's easier for me to do it there.. i also clean the top of the bottle ( as someone else stated ) and the injection site.. I rarely get lumps now after almost 7 years


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone.  

You have alot of great information.

Clint


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have one guy that got a lump too. They were the very first cdt shots and the breeder did it sub Q for me. One guy got a lump and the other did not. He is 2 years old now and the lump is still there. Luckily it seems to be out of the way of the straps for the saddle. I do all my injections IM now on the upper back leg in their big upper hing leg muscle. I just have Epinephrine on had just in case I get it in the blood streem. (rarely if injected into the blood stream the goat can have an allergic reaction and go into shock) You want to always pull back on the plunger to make sure you don't see any blood then inject the medicine.


----------

